# Corrosion on a C40HP



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi all,

It seems as though I've got some discolouring on my C40HP where the dropouts are lugged to the tubes.has anyone else experienced this?If so, is this galvanic corrosion? If so, is it safe to ride? If not, can it be repaired? I'll try get some pics up tonight.

I'll be gutted if I have to throw it away. Such a nice bike....

Thanks


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

if you are talking about a white crusty oxidation on the dropout itself (where it clamps to the wheel) , that was very common with colnagos of that era. It happens to me back when I had one. I simply took it off with light sandpaper, and then repainted the tips with black rustoleum paint to match. never a problem.


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

The bike is a safety hazard but do not throw it away. Please donate the bike to my facility, L'Istituto per lo Studio della Colnago Corrosione. Your tax deductible donation will help our research so that we can ensure a long and healthy life for all carbon based Colnago life forms.
Anyway... I believe in the worst case scenario you can send frames back to Colnago for repair. There are other options on this side of the pond, most notably Calfee to repair and replace things as needed.


----------

